

Ask HN: Any nomad entrepreneurs? - cuchoperl

Are there any nomad entrepreneurs in HN? (ie you don't have an established office and you are travelling around).<p>I love travelling, and as I am starting a company, I am keen on ditching the physical office and live travelling.<p>I would like to know your experience on being nomad and running a startup.
======
kineticac
At Fanvibe, we do have an office, but I'm only there 3 or 4 times a week, and
I work from coffee shops wherever I can go.

Recently I wrote a quick article about spending a week in Hawaii doing good
work.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1991010>

~~~
cuchoperl
That's great, Art. That's exactly what I want to do. Thanks.

------
phamilton
I think there's a reason so many startups happen in Silicon Valley. The
proximity to others in the industry is a huge factor. Grabbing lunch with
another startups founder, or a VC, or a mentor, etc. is extremely valuable.

Also, being nomadic makes a good cofounder relationship difficult.

~~~
veb
I'm starting to realise this point. :-( I'm at the moment developing on an
idea that I've had for a startup, but New Zealand isn't known for its VCs...
I'm kind of lost in that department.

~~~
kineticac
Even if you lived on Sandhill next to all the big VC's, it's not like you're
going to be able to raise money from all of them any better.

